# NEED ONE FOR PIRATES TOURNY



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Had our 3rd member back out. 

Estimated costs will be no more then $120. (Most likely $100 give or take $20. Depending on gas.) This is entry fee, ice, bait,gas and 2 days fishing. You will need to bring your own food and drink. 

Plan is to leave at 0300 Sat. morning and head deep then Sun. stay in close. (15 miles or less)

Everything is split 3 ways even prize money. (NO MATTER WHO CATCHES THE FISH) if we are lucky enough to get on the board. 

Right now crew consist of Emeraldcozy and myself.

This is mainly about fishing and not the tourny. We will be targeting the offshore species more then not though. Also plan on trying for beeliners, wahoo and AJ's. 

1st day target will be everything but billfish and RS. 

2nd day mainly king, spanish, reds and trigger.

Not many rules at all except; no Polotics and Religion are allowed to be discussed on the boat.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Bob. He was looking for a ride/team.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Murph - ghive me a call - is this on the boat with no name? DDaaammmyyynnyy :hotsun I'll bring a paddle.



:letsdrink

Stressless



P.S. thx Hama! wish you could go brah.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Saturdays spot is filled. 

Can take someone out Sunday. Close in fishing only. Will mainly trigger fish, troll for kings and spanish. 

Est. cost for Sundays trip is $30. Same thing, inclueds the share of tourny fee, ICE, GAS and bait.

Only chance for prize money will the fish that we catch that day (SUNDAY) if we can get one on the board. 

Even if we don't catch a fish for the board not a bad price to go fishing.

Will be leaving later in the morning. Most likely around 0600.



IRONMAN - will you be in town??


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Deeplines (9/25/2009)*Saturdays spot is filled.
> 
> Can take someone out Sunday. Close in fishing only. Will mainly trigger fish, troll for kings and spanish.
> 
> ...


Just a heads up.

I bought my ticket yesterday and it is for one Angler. 

The $50-$55 dollars is per person, not per team.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Run Dover (9/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (9/25/2009)*Saturdays spot is filled.
> ...


GOd I hope not. I'll still go tomorrow but just want be in the tourny.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just called and verified. I guess I will not be in the tourny. So rides are closed as of now. 

Still going fishing sat. and sun. and can carry someone. Just have to settle up with STRESSLESS. 

Thanks for the heads up on that Run Dover. I would have hated to weighed in a fish that I didn't catch and looked like a CHEAT. :banghead:banghead


----------

